# Hitler on Color Neutrality



## rubikmaster (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, so I know you guys like my Hitler parodies and now I made an another one. In this video Hitler discusses color neutrality.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 13, 2013)

LoL


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 13, 2013)

Loved it!! Made me laugh as usual..


----------



## uniacto (Aug 13, 2013)

that was great


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2013)

"I just farted".


----------



## Stefan (Aug 13, 2013)

Lars *Vandenbergh*, not Lars Petrus.


----------



## stoic (Aug 13, 2013)

Brilliant! Lol at Petrus' "stupid little blocks"


----------



## Renslay (Aug 13, 2013)

I just laughed so hard...
"Now please, could every color neutral solver step out of the room? You solve on white and yellow, stay here."


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 13, 2013)

I love these. One of my favorite things about cubing world.
The tutorials are great but you can't beat a speedcubing Hitler.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 13, 2013)

"get me the NR holder, Noah Arthurs."

"Andrew Ricci is the current NR holder."

I died lol.


----------



## DarioRubik (Aug 13, 2013)

"They look like they were twins separated after birth" 

I'm still laughing harder than ever


----------



## cityzach (Aug 13, 2013)

This is the best one yet xD

I laughed so hard at the Noah/Andrew part haha


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 13, 2013)

> "Get me Noah Arthurs the US NR holder"
> Wait but I thought we were talking about color neutrality not BLD
> "Andrew Ricci is the NR holder"
> OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH i get it now, along with laughing for a pretty long time


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 13, 2013)

Do people still find that funny?


----------



## samkli (Aug 14, 2013)

I find it funny that Hitler is German and wants the US NR.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Aug 14, 2013)

Very funny thx 

I have to smile because who other than me in the world the frustration 

To the point that pioneer none never told my story and my impact in the media before the time of the first competition two decades later






I'm the no name


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 14, 2013)

This was amazing!  These are always funny and well thought-out!


----------



## solvelecewbe (Aug 14, 2013)

Not according to this: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Lars_Petrus and this:http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Lars_Vandenbergh


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

samkli said:


> I find it funny that Hitler is German and wants the US NR.



Im guessing this was decided upon just to make the Noah/Andrew joke possible


----------



## SweetSolver (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha this is great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## irontwig (Aug 14, 2013)

samkli said:


> I find it funny that Hitler is German and wants the US NR.



Actually Hitler was born in Austria-Hungary.


----------



## Dene (Aug 14, 2013)

LMAO "I just farted" hahahaha.

But Guimond wins this thread by default.


----------



## samkli (Aug 14, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Actually Hitler was born in Austria-Hungary.



Close enough


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 14, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Do people still find that funny?



I found it really funny the first time, but it is getting old for some people. You and Noah, I mean... you and Andrew must be sick of it by now.


----------



## kcl (Aug 14, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> I found it really funny the first time, but it is getting old for some people. You and Noah, I mean... you and Andrew must be sick of it by now.



Hahahaha that took me a second


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 14, 2013)

This was terrible.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 14, 2013)

Might have been funny after some beers.


----------

